# New Alt. Band in Brampton:)>



## Rattlesnake (Jul 20, 2006)

Our band has finally finished our demo:tongue: Check it out and let us know what you thinkevilGuitar: Thanks, Marc! http://www.myspace.com/fadedechomusic .


----------

